# Looking for a Raspberry Pi alternative with 2 ethernet ports.



## KuJoe

I just had an idea pop into my head and now I'm looking for a Raspberry Pi alternative that has 2 ethernet ports for a project I want to work on. I don't care about any of the specs as long as it has 2 ethernet ports (even 10Mbps will do), it runs some version of Debian, and is under $100 with a case.

I found a system called a Utilite Standard but it's over the $100 mark and looks a little bulky compared to the RPi (the smaller the better for this project).

Thanks!


----------



## nunim

The Pi's ethernet is just USB right? Why not just add another USB Ethernet adapter?


----------



## sundaymouse

nunim said:


> The Pi's ethernet is just USB right? Why not just add another USB Ethernet adapter?


No, Model B has a built-in ethernet port. However, an additional ethernet port can be added in the form of USB-to-Ethernet adaptor


----------



## nunim

sundaymouse said:


> No, Model B has a built-in ethernet port. However, an additional ethernet port can be added in the form of USB-to-Ethernet adaptor


I don't have a Pi but I know that I had read the ethernet was just a soldered on USB adapter.


----------



## KuJoe

I would prefer to not have to use any adapters. The smaller the better and all of the USB to ethernet adapters I've seen are to big for my idea.


----------



## clarity

nunim said:


> I don't have a Pi but I know that I had read the ethernet was just a soldered on USB adapter.


The Ethernet port and the USB share the same bus or something from what I remember.


----------



## nunim

Found this, dual GigE:


http://utilite-computer.com/web/utilite-overview


----------



## rds100

Do you need GPIOs? Or just a board with CPU and ehternets? How large form factor is acceptable?


----------



## drmike

Tough one....

Only thing that know of, that is available and relatively affordable, shipping now previously with the dual NICs build in is the Dreamplug:

http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/t-dreamplugdetails.aspx

It's a piece with Marvell stuff (i.e. "plug" computers).

There are also a number of router boards folks have used over the years that are probably more in line with your needs.    PC Engines has the age old alix line and a newer apu platform:

http://www.pcengines.ch/index.htm


----------



## pcan

The cheapest option is a mini-itx standard motherboard with integrated CPU (Atom or E350) and dual LAN. There are many of them; look at http://www.mini-itx.com/store/boards for some examples. The $100 goal for the complete system is realistic and you can use any standard operating system and software.

PC Engines products aren't cheap because they target the professional market. I have a Alix 1C board; it is basically a thin client motherboard. PC Engines boards with multiple LAN sockets have a proprietary BIOS and no VGA output, and this will limit your selection of "ready to boot" operating systems.


----------



## willie

Soekris.com has some nice boards like that, though again they are a bit outside your price range.  They are more seriously built than the raspberry pi is.


----------



## wlanboy

willie said:


> Soekris.com has some nice boards like that, though again they are a bit outside your price range.  They are more seriously built than the raspberry pi is.


Yup they build decent board like the net4501 series for $161.


----------

